# Cold, Gloomy Soccer Game



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2016)

My 3 favorites from grandson's soccer match today. It was cold and overcast but I dressed for it. First one is my grandson in white, the second and third in white is his best friend. 
Your welcome to critique if you find it will help me. D3300, Sigma 150-600 C. They are scaled down a bit @ exported at 50% quality, the originals are little more detailed.


----------



## Rick50 (May 1, 2016)

Times have changed. When I was that old we didn't have shin pads and cool shoes. 
A photo after making contact with the ball might be cool. The exposure and focus on all of these look good.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 1, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Times have changed. When I was that old we didn't have shin pads and cool shoes.
> A photo after making contact with the ball might be cool. The exposure and focus on all of these look good.


Thanks. Very little contact, these boys are pretty timid at 7 & 8. I don't think they will be competitive for a year or two. Thanks goes out to @DarkShadow for helping me with camera settings. Not great but coming along as I learn to use this glass.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (May 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> My 3 favorites from grandson's soccer match today. It was cold and overcast but I dressed for it. First one is my grandson in white, the second and third in white is his best friend.
> Your welcome to critique if you find it will help me. D3300, Sigma 150-600 C. They are scaled down a bit @ exported at 50% quality, the originals are little more detailed.
> H]




OK, here are some tips -

shoot lower to the ground
and instead of f8 shoot at a larger aperture, say f 5.6 for more 'background blur'




CNU Christopher Newport University Virginia York College Pennsylvania men&#x27;s soccer by c w, on Flickr


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

I agree with the get lower thought, it's seems like he is being looked down on, instead of eye to eye or looking up a little from the ball level (soccer ball) 
It makes him look small, I know, he is, but the camera can fix that. 
Great kid and nice photos.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 3, 2016)

I think you did very well with these.No thanks needed,you stuck with that lens after the issues you had with it.Kudos for not giving up. It does perform well in good light.


----------



## Kattanner (May 3, 2016)

I just bought this same lense for my canon I can't wait to use it this weekend , I shoot mostly baseball and glad to see how good the pictures you posted turned out can't wait to give mine a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

